# Expo Tags



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

So, I did the "nasty thing" and applied for a few tags for the Expo this weekend. (Don't judge me please) 


When I hit the lottery (wishful thinking) would I loose my bonus points if I draw a tag that I have, say, 15 points for?


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Nope. Just another incentive to get you to apply.

Good luck!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

None of us can judge because we all put in too. Sorry in advance for drawing the book cliffs bison tag, guys.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

colorcountrygunner said:


> None of us can judge because we all put in too. Sorry in advance for drawing the book cliffs bison tag, guys.


Sorry but some of us did not put in. You are welcome!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I was going to go into the expo, but then I started feeling bad about the $45 I had already "given" SFW in app fees. So....I turned around and walked out the door, but I di hope to draw a tag!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Well
If you don't put in....
100% You won't draw!
Lol


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> None of us can judge because we all put in too. Sorry in advance for drawing the book cliffs bison tag, guys.


I didn't apply for the Bison, so, when you draw the tag, I want a stake from the furry beast. That's the least you could do for letting you have a better chance to draw.8)


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

goofy elk said:


> Well
> If you don't put in....
> 100% You won't draw!
> Lol


I appreciate your wisdom. I never would have guessed that. :grin:

But I guess your odds really improved because I didn't.


----------



## bowdude (Aug 11, 2019)

I helped everyones odds as well... I didn't attend and I didn't put in for anything. You can all thank me by not putting in for the OIL Moose this year.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I went and worked at the RMEF booth yesterday and today. Seemed to be about the same number of people as usual.

The only thing I purchased inside was a new holster from a local company.

I did validate my lottery tickets as usual. I have terrible luck in drawings (maybe my name is too generic and the system sees it as an error?) but will do almost anything for an opportunity to hunt.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Well if the odds are the same as last year, based on attendance numbers, OIL tags (those that everyone can apply for) will be somewhere in the 1 in 4,500 range. Deer and elk tags will be in the 1 in 1,000 to 2,000 range...except fornthe premo tags which will be worse. All others similar or slightly lower.

I'm banking on the NR-only OIL odds that are SIGNIFICANTLY better at 1 in about 1,350. So they're saying there's a chance!! 🙄🙄


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Another year my buddies and I said....nah... and stayed home and did yard work

You are all welcome for me increasing your odds.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

only put in for the ELK tags this time :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I made my annual $25 donation. Every year I tell myself this was the last year, but then I see someone I know draw something giving me false hope! And then donate another $25.

Oh well! Someone has to draw them I guess.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

KineKilla said:


> I went and worked at the RMEF booth yesterday and today. Seemed to be about the same number of people as usual.
> 
> The only thing I purchased inside was a new holster from a local company.
> 
> I did validate my lottery tickets as usual. I have terrible luck in drawings (maybe my name is too generic and the system sees it as an error?) but will do almost anything for an opportunity to hunt.


That Kershaw was a great addition to my RMEF member collection.

I was there Sunday so probably saw you without knowing!


----------



## Ecpk91 (Jun 13, 2018)

*expo*

It's rigged anyways, watch when they release the draw results some celebrity hunter who would have never showed up to Utah anyways will draw a "special" tag, or some MMA fighter will defy all odds and draw the coveted tags. Yep rigged I tell ya. Any bets on what celebrity draws this year?


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Ecpk91 said:


> It's rigged anyways, watch when they release the draw results some celebrity hunter who would have never showed up to Utah anyways will draw a "special" tag, or some MMA fighter will defy all odds and draw the coveted tags. Yep rigged I tell ya. Any bets on what celebrity draws this year?


Already told my Bro in law my vote... But I am not saying it on here. I just have a strong suspicion.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Expo tags= waste of money... I seen SFW has committed to using 800k from the expo towards wildlife. 800k out of millions of dollars what a money grab.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I avoided the Expo for the last couple years because of the rumors of "special people" drawing over 50% of the available tags. I haven't any idea if that's true or not. But, when an individual I know drew one of the Manti elk tags, I was stocked and felt like there was hope. 


I held back and spent $25 on the lottery options.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

As far as the "special people" drawing tags. How many chances do these special people purchase for these tags? 

Since I have never gone how much does a chance cost? $5 I think, so if I drop $200 on chances to draw a certain elk tag which gives me 40 tickets and I draw does that make me a special person? 

As long as there have been drawings such as this there have been people claiming that the results are fixed, but the funny thing is that in all the years no one has ever been able to prove it. You would think that someone within the organization that is doing the drawings would get ticked off and blow the whistle at some time. And I am no SWF fan either. I do know of one RMEF banquet here in Colorado where it was fixed for a certain person to take home the majority of major prizes including a truck, but that was exposed withing a week of it happening.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't apply so I don't know for sure, but I thought you could only enter once for each tag. Anybody want to verify?


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

middlefork said:


> I don't apply so I don't know for sure, but I thought you could only enter once for each tag. Anybody want to verify?


It's once per tag, but you can apply for all tags, increasing your odds that way.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I put in for 20 tags - I'd rather go down swinging than go down looking ... even if I am swinging in the wrong game.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

CPAjeff said:


> I put in for 20 tags - I'd rather go down swinging that go down looking ... even if I am swinging in the wrong game.


I've wondered if that would work for me too. Just haven't done that yet. I always end up spending more than that inside the expo. This year it was the Outdoorsmans Pan Head & binocular adapter system which would have probably gotten me an app in every drawing.. I figure if I did that, I'd end up with the turkey permit if anything at all!

Good luck! Except in the five I applied for.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

BigT said:


> I've wondered if that would work for me too. Just haven't done that yet. I always end up spending more than that inside the expo. This year it was the Outdoorsmans Pan Head & binocular adapter system which would have probably gotten me an app in every drawing.. I figure if I did that, I'd end up with the turkey permit if anything at all!
> 
> Good luck! Except in the five I applied for.


Best of luck on those five applications!

I rarely spend any money inside the expo - I love to look at all the new gadgets and stuff, but I'm pretty tight with money.

However, I did talk to four or five different outfitters about a trip to Africa and I am seriously thinking about it. My FIL works for the airlines and I could use some of his 'buddy passes' to get the airfare to Africa for nearly free.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

RandomElk16 said:


> KineKilla said:
> 
> 
> > I went and worked at the RMEF booth yesterday and today. Seemed to be about the same number of people as usual.
> ...


Yeah I was there.

The Kershaw was the only option left that I'd have a use for. We also had a Browning folder with replaceable blades but those were gone by noon Saturday.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Critter said:


> As far as the "special people" drawing tags. How many chances do these special people purchase for these tags?
> 
> Since I have never gone how much does a chance cost? $5 I think, so if I drop $200 on chances to draw a certain elk tag which gives me 40 tickets and I draw does that make me a special person?
> 
> As long as there have been drawings such as this there have been people claiming that the results are fixed, but the funny thing is that in all the years no one has ever been able to prove it. You would think that someone within the organization that is doing the drawings would get ticked off and blow the whistle at some time. And I am no SWF fan either. I do know of one RMEF banquet here in Colorado where it was fixed for a certain person to take home the majority of major prizes including a truck, but that was exposed withing a week of it happening.


The draw takes place in a dudes basement using coding that is private. Sure, it's lock tight lol.

RMEF outbid SFW in front of our faces and no one (generally speaking) batted an eye. It's not really a surprise no one flinches if a tag here or there goes to someone special.

I know for a fact random people draw.... but I also have seen far too many coincidences to not think a tag here and there is intentionally allocated.

Who knows. I still put in because some joe-shmoes will draw and maybe I am one.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I was inside for approximately 2 hours. I can't believe the amount of cookie cutter retail crap there is for the industry. 

Saw 3-4 new brands of packs, as well as camo. Shoot they even had that women's designer brand camo there.. I will also never get over the stuff that has absolutely NOTHING to do with hunting. There was a lip gloss booth. Why? Why!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

RandomElk16 said:


> I will also never get over the stuff that has absolutely NOTHING to do with hunting. There was a lip gloss booth. Why? Why!


Lots of trophy wives in attendance, from what I can tell...


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

CPAjeff said:


> Best of luck on those five applications!
> 
> I rarely spend any money inside the expo - I love to look at all the new gadgets and stuff, but I'm pretty tight with money.
> 
> However, I did talk to four or five different outfitters about a trip to Africa and I am seriously thinking about it. My FIL works for the airlines and I could use some of his 'buddy passes' to get the airfare to Africa for nearly free.


Yeah some of the stuff is crazy expensive.. The problem with some things, like First Lite, EXO, Outdoorsman, etc is that you can only buy from them. So if you want to see it before you buy it, you have to either go to their store wherever that's located, or go to a show. Figured with a small discount, this would be the best time to get an Outdoorsman set-up..

I don't pay much attention to the outfitters at the expo. I have much greater respect for the do it yourself hunter that is consistently more successful than someone paying several thousand dollars to an outfitter. But I do like seeing all the new nifty things out there.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

CPAjeff said:


> I put in for 20 tags - I'd rather go down swinging than go down looking ... even if I am swinging in the wrong game.


LMAO - well said Jeff!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm working on a fishing trip to Alaska for myself and the "kids". Trying to get the boys together in the same week is proving tougher that I expected. I'll be going with a buddy if they don't hurry and commit on a week.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

RandomElk16 said:


> I was inside for approximately 2 hours. I can't believe the amount of cookie cutter retail crap there is for the industry.
> 
> Saw 3-4 new brands of packs, as well as camo. Shoot they even had that women's designer brand camo there.. I will also never get over the stuff that has absolutely NOTHING to do with hunting. There was a lip gloss booth. Why? Why!


Man, they got me fooled I guess. I got 3 new shades of lip gloss that I was told would be the key to putting a general season bull on the ground this year.

Guess I'll have to find another way of getting it done.....


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Well tomorrow is suppose to the big reveal of the lottery winners. If anyone on the forums draws, make sure you let us know. I'll be one of first when I get a tag.:mrgreen:


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

Actually according to vanilla I believe it should already be out... My prediction was tonight 11:55pm


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

RandomElk16 said:


> I was inside for approximately 2 hours. I can't believe the amount of cookie cutter retail crap there is for the industry.
> 
> Saw 3-4 new brands of packs, as well as camo. Shoot they even had that women's designer brand camo there.. I will also never get over the stuff that has absolutely NOTHING to do with hunting. There was a lip gloss booth. Why? Why!


Well they got me they told be it was new face paint


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Hunttilidrop said:


> Actually according to vanilla I believe it should already be out... My prediction was tonight 11:55pm


Yep, I missed on that one! Would be surprised if it takes until tomorrow.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Vanilla said:


> Hunttilidrop said:
> 
> 
> > Actually according to vanilla I believe it should already be out... My prediction was tonight 11:55pm
> ...


Be thou surprised!


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

Huh... never seen em posted this late.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hunttilidrop said:


> Huh... never seen em posted this late.


They required time to rearrange the winners in accordance with the biggest wallets.


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

Yeah, probably had to switch things up because it looked to obvious.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

The website is down, they are probably updating it now.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

She broke

https://huntexpo.com/2020results/


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> She broke
> 
> https://huntexpo.com/2020results/


Ha!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

brisket said:


> The website is down, they are probably updating it now.


What a bunch of morons if that's true. A website should never "go down", even for maintenance.

-DallanC


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

DallanC said:


> What a bunch of morons if that's true. A website should never "go down", even for maintenance.
> 
> -DallanC


Agreed. It could be excess traffic from people checking for results, but even then they could scale it up to handle the load.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

This is what happens when your "server" and draw/coding is all done by some dude in his basement. 

His mom probably reset the wifi on accident or something.


Edit: It's either the mom thing or they accidentally forgot to allocate tags to the right celebs/SFW members.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You mean like when the server over in Fallon dies on the last day of the application period? 

But in all fairness to the folks over in Fallon I believe that it has stayed up the last few years as it gets hammered.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

This is what happens when they edit the results;-)


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Just to be clear, SFW and the Wildlife Board deserve every rude and mistrusting comment that is given throughout this mess. 

There is zero trust here, and there shouldn't be. While it is far fetched to believe they didn't get the results they wanted so they changed them, would anyone actually be shocked? 

That's the Wildlife Board and state of Utah's fault that this inherent distrust exists. I wish they cared, but they don't.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Couldn't agree more Vanilla.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Vanilla said:


> Just to be clear, SFW and the Wildlife Board deserve every rude and mistrusting comment that is given throughout this mess.
> 
> There is zero trust here, and there shouldn't be. While it is far fetched to believe they didn't get the results they wanted so they changed them, would anyone actually be shocked?
> 
> That's the Wildlife Board and state of Utah's fault that this inherent distrust exists. I wish they cared, but they don't.


Preach Brother Vanilla - preach away!


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

Ya! They Suck! Every year that I’ve been putting in (I didn’t put in this year, but my brother did)until now they have posted results at or around midnight on Thursday. So what’s all this BS about! To many SFW cronies drew and they have to weed a few out before they make it public or what...


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Anyone see office space? The code was way more effective then they planned and all SFW MDF and wildlife board members drew. Now they have to remove the code and try again to avoid lawsuits. It happens....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I forgot about the results until just now. Bummer to find out that the site is down.

Hope they didn't lose all the applicant data or something.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

KineKilla said:


> Hope they didn't lose all the applicant data or something.


Don't worry, all your money is still going to... uh, "conservation".


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

I’m starting to think some of you that believe in the draw conspiracy theories have been drinking too much of the Pelosi Kool-aid. Once this draw has passed the general draw has to be fixed aswell. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

3arabians said:


> Anyone see office space? The code was way more effective then they planned and all SFW MDF and wildlife board members drew. Now they have to remove the code and try again to avoid lawsuits. It happens....


Ha! They took from the jar and not the tray. Thanks, I needed that today.

Looks like the landing page has changed and loads most of the time. Still no results, though.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

They also removed their HTTPS security. So that's a very good sign. :shock:


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

stick&string89 said:


> I'm starting to think some of you that believe in the draw conspiracy theories have been drinking too much of the Pelosi Kool-aid. Once this draw has passed the general draw has to be fixed aswell.


When every major board member of SFW has gotten tags, including a guy getting back to back OIAL tags, then yeah.. we drink the kool-aid happily.

Far different than talking about impeaching SFW before they are even sworn into office.

We wanted to like SFW. Many were members. We were optimistic. We want it to work. Pretty big difference when it is YOUR party that is supposed to have YOUR best interest misusing that trust and money.

Terrible analogy. Don't ever call me a super mumbling corrupt drunk like that lol.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> They also removed their HTTPS security. So that's a very good sign. :shock:


Yeah my computer REALLY doesn't want me to go to the site lol. All my security stuff is popping.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

RandomElk16 said:


> Yeah my computer REALLY doesn't want me to go to the site lol. All my security stuff is popping.


Dang, how reassuring.

Since this went political, maybe $fw can blame the Ukranians or Russians for hacking the draw.


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

RandomElk16 said:


> When every major board member of SFW has gotten tags, including a guy getting back to back OIAL tags, then yeah.. we drink the kool-aid happily.
> 
> Far different than talking about impeaching SFW before they are even sworn into office.
> 
> ...


So is it corrupt if someone that is not affiliated with a group draws two once in a lifetime tags back to back? I don't think so. I also don't think since your affiliated with the group or are a celebrity hunter that it is either.

If you would show me where the money from the tags has been misused. I believe there is a document on the DWR's web sight that shows where the funds have been misused.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

A little blatant. If I were SFW I would have had all my ducks in a row.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

stick&string89 said:


> So is it corrupt if someone that is not affiliated with a group draws two once in a lifetime tags back to back? I don't think so. I also don't think since your affiliated with the group or are a celebrity hunter that it is either.


You're asking people to just trust and assume things are on the up and up even though there are many anomalies. I'm usually one that gives the benefit of the doubt under these types of circumstances. That ship has sailed with these organizations and on this topic. No benefit of the doubt is deserved, they have lied straight to our faces and done corrupt acts right out in the public eye.

Tell me this: How many organizations applied in the actual open application period for the 200 expo tags contract? I'll give you a hint--it was only 1. And the initials were not "SFW."



stick&string89 said:


> If you would show me where the money from the tags has been misused. I believe there is a document on the DWR's web sight that shows where the funds have been misused.


We would love to, but SFW won't show us where the money has been spent.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The best way that SFW could do it if some of their people have dawn tags is to just eliminate that problem and prohibit them from purchasing chances at the tags. 

That would solve that problem. 

But that still leaves a question of what a full and complete audit would turn up on where the money comes from and where it goes.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

stick&string89 said:


> If you would show me where the money from the tags has been misused. I believe there is a document on the DWR's web sight that shows where the funds have been misused.


The public has been asking for an accounting of funds for over a decade now... they have NEVER given out that info. DWR only requires a certain percentage of the convention $$$ even goes towards wildlife, I dont remember what is is off hand but it wasn't even half of what they bring in.

-DallanC


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

This is killing me. I’m sure I’m going to draw that bighorn tag. They need to let me know so I can start planning.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I cant decide if I believe it or not, that the web page is jacked up. WHAT A LOAD!!! Now I'm sure that $FW is bad for this EXPO! 


Next year I'll attend OUTSIDE with a sign saying "transparency", "show me the money", "public draw results". etc...…. I truly am sorry for those that joined this organization. The only thing $fw has shown me from this expo is they are NOT for the Sportsman/Women Fish or the Wildlife IMO. They are in it for the money and themselves.-O,-


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

one4fishing said:


> This is killing me. I'm sure I'm going to draw that bighorn tag. They need to let me know so I can start planning.


You'll have to settle for the rocky. The desert is mine!


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I just got this email....think it's real?


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

If so then....HOLY S#!+

I'm gonna need some help on this one. I've never hunted goats up there and only hunted elk on the north slope a couple of times.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

KineKilla said:


> I just got this email....think it's real?


Either johnnycake has upped his game or it's legit.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm going with it is real. Gonna be an exciting year now.

Spring Idaho Bears, DH, Mtn. Goat...


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

KineKilla said:


> I just got this email....think it's real?


If you decide to go the route of needing some help from a guide. I have a buddy who guides it every year and is an amazing guy. He lives out in the basin and knows his Mtn goat hunting in the Uinta Mtns.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

It cant be legit! - I didn't get one yet.:shock:


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

What’s the from domain?


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

Hey, congrats kine that is awesome!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

My brother got an email too. But it was for his 11 year old daughter. She drew! 

I’ve heard they’re making phone calls to notify as well.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

KineKilla said:


> I'm going with it is real.


johnnycake is really laughing now. He got you good.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Congrats to all the ....winners....today


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> Congrats to all the ....winners....today


Winners or Whiners?

-DallanC


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Vanilla said:


> My brother got an email too. But it was for his 11 year old daughter. She drew!
> 
> I've heard they're making phone calls to notify as well.


Maybe they are only notifying by email and phone calls instead of publishing all the winners on the webpage. It's easier to cover up the nefarious activities that way.


----------



## Wayno945 (May 1, 2017)

https://huntexpo.com/2020-expo-draw-permit-successful-applicants/


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Congratulations Kine. That’s one hell of a tag to draw


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

KineKilla said:


> I just got this email....think it's real?


Congrats man! A buddy of mine had that tag last year and had a wonderful hunt, I'd be glad to send you his number and y'all could talk about the hunt.


----------



## DevilDog09 (Oct 4, 2016)

If they are going to do a non-res only OIL entry’s, then they need to make the other OIL apps for Utah Residents only.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

DevilDog09 said:


> If they are going to do a non-res only OIL entry's, then they need to make the other OIL apps for Utah Residents only.


Well resident fees for the tags aren't as much as nonresident.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

CPAjeff said:


> KineKilla said:
> 
> 
> > I just got this email....think it's real?
> ...


Please do.


----------



## DevilDog09 (Oct 4, 2016)

Vanilla said:


> Well resident fees for the tags aren't as much as nonresident.


I hear ya, just hate seeing a coveted Moose and Sheep tag going to Non-res, especially when one had already been set aside in both draws for a non-res.


----------



## T-dubs-42 (Sep 8, 2015)

one of the manti archery tags went to a guy with a pretty solid youtube following, it's called The Mountain Project, I like some of their hunts, but don't really agree with the way they do some things.


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

T-dubs-42 said:


> one of the manti archery tags went to a guy with a pretty solid youtube following, it's called The Mountain Project, I like some of their hunts, but don't really agree with the way they do some things.


Guess it was a luckily chance they hunted with the SFW's own artic red outfitters last year for sheep

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Congrats KineKilla! That’ll be an adventure of a lifetime. I look forward to hearing about the hunt.


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

Kinekilla That is awesome!! Congrats
I have never put in for any of the tags. Figure I’m not very good at getting lucky on the regular draw tags I probably wouldn’t be so good at this either.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks all. As you can imagine I'm extremely excited for this opportunity.

As of now, my plan is to do it entirely DIY. I think I'm in good enough shape or will be by then and I can't see a reason to contract out the job.

Of course I will attempt to create a full write up on this forum documenting the event. 

I've already read past threads from people on here who have held this tag and been successful. Those threads held good information but not enough to fully create a plan for success. If any of you have information about this hunt please PM me.

I have some ideas of where to go look already but a person cannot have too much information.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

DevilDog09 said:


> I hear ya, just hate seeing a coveted Moose and Sheep tag going to Non-res, especially when one had already been set aside in both draws for a non-res.


Noticed half the cougar tags did too.

I agree. I would like the general OIAL one to be res only since they have non-res.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Congrats on the mtn goat tag Kinekilla - that is awesome! Sounds like the hunt of a lifetime to me.


----------

